# Audison Bit DMi and Audiotec Fisher match 7



## good4me (Oct 3, 2018)

Has anyone used the audison bit dmi or auditotec fisher match 7 in their car?

the bit dmi piques my interest due to its fiber out that i can use any dsp on the market and then use any amplifier I choose.

Curious to see if anyone has any real world experience with either one.


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

Late reply here. I have the bit DMI installed in my car paired to the Helix P Six DSP. I love it!


----------

